Ask HN: Show your startup - startupflix
======
johnxie
I'm co-founder and CEO of Taskade
([https://www.taskade.com](https://www.taskade.com)), our Chrome Extension
turns every new tab into a productivity super-tool.

You can use it on the web, mobile, to make checklists, capture ideas, and
collaborate with your team in real-time.

------
wnm
I'v started PressKitHero [https://presskithero.com](https://presskithero.com)
as a side project in 2016, and grown it to ramen profibility since.

It's a very simple SAAS app for companies to manage their press kit. I have no
plans of growing it into a "full" pr suite, like my competitors, I'm happy to
stay in my niche and just build the best press kit builder there is.

~~~
startupflix
Wow :)

------
markfer
I'm the founder of [https://www.recapped.io](https://www.recapped.io), a
collaboration platform between buyers and sellers.

You can streamline the entire sales process (or freelancing/contracting
negotiation) with an evolving page that guides buyers.

------
philippz
I'm the founder of STOMT: [https://www.stomt.com](https://www.stomt.com).
We're centralizing customer feedback and make it scalable for large scale
businesses.

It's a pretty holistic approach to closing feedback loops at scale and use
that to retain, win back and upsell customers.

Can be integrated anywhere, even on Twitch, Unity, Unreal (strong focus on
gaming). And it's an open platform. So feedback can be escalated into support
tickets and pushed to Zendesk or Helpshift, etc..

~~~
startupflix
Pretty Good

------
PeOe
I´m the COO of our startup Zenkit [https://zenkit.com/](https://zenkit.com/)
and we continue to grow. It´s a cloudbased tool for task management, project
management and collaboration. You are able to organize anything by switching
between list, kanban, table, mind map and calendar views. We were named
"Trello-Killer" by the American press and are very happy to constantly update
Zenkit. By the way, as a German company, we are GDPR compliant.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Can you switch the same list between different views? Our startup uses Asana
(free tier) but I am happy to give your startup a go. It looks promising

~~~
PeOe
Sorry for the late reply! Yes, you can switch between views whenever you want
to and even create multiple views (learn more about that here:
[https://zenkit.com/documentation#/lists/HJQBQ1Hw/sections/By...](https://zenkit.com/documentation#/lists/HJQBQ1Hw/sections/ByG-c9G0/entries/rJzNlM4tM?_k=eiqbpw))

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
I am the founder of Tesults [https://www.tesults.com](https://www.tesults.com)
\- a web-based storage, reporting and analysis application for automated test
results data.

If your team needs something like this get in touch because we can handle
integration, including writing code if necessary to get you setup.

